# Washington



## LisaCadwell (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone located in Central Washington???


----------



## KOJA (Jan 27, 2013)

Am on the other side of the Mts from ya


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm near the east coast one!


----------

